# right decision?



## castle (Jan 28, 2013)

HELLO ALL.
have found a house in Granada inland. Have just put mine on the market. Can you help with news on the healthcare for early retirement. Also heard things about inheritance tax. Is it still a good place to live. any and all advice on anything would be a huge help. My son will be going back and forth to work in the UK. We will be looking after our 3 year old granddaughter. Advice in Spanish schools. to mobile phones and tv . Will we all need to be residents and can she go to the village school if our son pays tax in the uk. Also how much and where to get nie cards. Thanks to al lfor any experiences.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

castle said:


> HELLO ALL.
> have found a house in Granada inland. Have just put mine on the market. Can you help with news on the healthcare for early retirement. Also heard things about inheritance tax. Is it still a good place to live. any and all advice on anything would be a huge help. My son will be going back and forth to work in the UK. We will be looking after our 3 year old granddaughter. Advice in Spanish schools. to mobile phones and tv . Will we all need to be residents and can she go to the village school if our son pays tax in the uk. Also how much and where to get nie cards. Thanks to al lfor any experiences.


atm early retirees can apply for an S1 from the UK which will give them access to state healthcare for a limited period

this was supposed to stop this month, but there has been a delay & and the UK is currently still issuing them - that could stop any day now, or continue for several more months (or longer)

if by the time you're ready to move they are no longer being issued, then you will need private healthcare, at least until you have been registered as resident for 12 months

yes you will need to register as resident, but you'll need a NIE number before you move over in order to buy the property - you can get that from the Spanish Consulate in the UK, or the foreigners' office in Spain - I think it's about 12€ now


you can read more about schooling & lots of other topics here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html & I'm sure other forum members will chip in too


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

castle said:


> HELLO ALL.
> have found a house in Granada inland. Have just put mine on the market. Can you help with news on the healthcare for early retirement. Also heard things about inheritance tax. Is it still a good place to live. any and all advice on anything would be a huge help. My son will be going back and forth to work in the UK. We will be looking after our 3 year old granddaughter. Advice in Spanish schools. to mobile phones and tv . Will we all need to be residents and can she go to the village school if our son pays tax in the uk. Also how much and where to get nie cards. Thanks to al lfor any experiences.


Welcome to Spain!

I think the weather is great! My son got ill a lot in China and cough too much in UK. He is very healthy now and often told me he hated the rain in UK.

As far as IHT, we worried a lot .My father-in-law said he will sell his house in UK and buy a villa and live with us in Spain. But he changed his mind and decide he won't come and hope to find a lady. He plan to have a new life.He won't sell his house either.

So there is no money to inherit and no worry either.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandraw719 said:


> Welcome to Spain!
> 
> I think the weather is great! My son got ill a lot in China and cough too much in UK. He is very healthy now and often told me he hated the rain in UK.
> 
> ...


Please explain why you think there would be no money to inherit?


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Please explain why you think there would be no money to inherit?


My father-in law will spend a lot of money for his health.He spent a lot for private operations in the last few years.Maybe he will marry somebody or end up living in a home for 20 years. So his assets will be reduced and won't need to worry about IHT.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Your son needs to check out his position carefully. He will have to become resident in Spain and pay tax there. The tax rate in Spain may well be higher than in the UK, so he could have to pay more.

Grand daughter will be able to go to state school, as she and her father will be resident.

Son will need private healthcare if he isn't paying National Insurance in Spain. 

If applicable, check what permission is needed from the child's mother to take her out of the country. It is likely that proof will be needed.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Your son needs to check out his position carefully. He will have to become resident in Spain and pay tax there. The tax rate in Spain may well be higher than in the UK, so he could have to pay more.
> 
> Grand daughter will be able to go to state school, as she and her father will be resident.
> 
> ...


the child will be able to go to state school even if her father isn't resident - though the school will probably want something to say that the grandparents are the resident guardians

there is no legal requirement for a child nor its parents to be registered (nor even legal) residents in order to attend state school - they just have to be on the padrón


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

castle said:


> HELLO ALL.
> have found a house in Granada inland. Have just put mine on the market. Can you help with news on the healthcare for early retirement. Also heard things about inheritance tax. Is it still a good place to live. any and all advice on anything would be a huge help. My son will be going back and forth to work in the UK. We will be looking after our 3 year old granddaughter. Advice in Spanish schools. to mobile phones and tv . Will we all need to be residents and can she go to the village school if our son pays tax in the uk. Also how much and where to get nie cards. Thanks to al lfor any experiences.


I don't know how much you know about Spain or the area where you've chosen to live, but personally I'd come for a year before selling the house in the UK to see how things go. I've heard that the climate can be "difficult" in Granada for one thing. How will you find looking after a three year old in a foreign country? How will your son cope with going to and from the UK? I think you only find out about those things when you live them, and what would happen if you sold your house and found that you didn't like life here? Just something to think about.
As xabiachica has said the FAQ have the answer to lots of your questions and more. Also look at this site
https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandraw719 said:


> My father-in law will spend a lot of money for his health.He spent a lot for private operations in the last few years.Maybe he will marry somebody or end up living in a home for 20 years. So his assets will be reduced and won't need to worry about IHT.


Am I missing something here? If you are tax resident in Spain, if your husband dies, you will have to pay IHT on his world wide assets, Savings, property etc. unless he has some scheme in place where it can be avoided, money in special Spain compliant bonds for example. As far as your father is concerned, he may or may not get married, may or may not go into a home-you can't know that!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Am I missing something here? If you are tax resident in Spain, if your husband dies, you will have to pay IHT on his world wide assets, Savings, property etc. unless he has some scheme in place where it can be avoided, money in special Spain compliant bonds for example. As far as your father is concerned, he may or may not get married, may or may not go into a home-you can't know that!


If we planned our lives on the basis that this or that might or might not happen, what kind of life would that be?

Do you really plan every aspect of your life on how much tax you or your descendants might have to pay? I'm grateful my son doesn't expect me to choose my place of residence according to how much IHT he might have to pay.

Many of your posts cast needless gloom and doom over such things as IBI, Modelo 720, IHT and so on. You might enjoy life here more if you put worries about such things aside.


----------



## kurt85 (May 7, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> If we planned our lives on the basis that this or that might or might not happen, what kind of life would that be?
> 
> Do you really plan every aspect of your life on how much tax you or your descendants might have to pay? I'm grateful my son doesn't expect me to choose my place of residence according to how much IHT he might have to pay.
> 
> Many of your posts cast needless gloom and doom over such things as IBI, Modelo 720, IHT and so on. You might enjoy life here more if you put worries about such things aside.




I dont think its always doom and gloom though, i think its just partly bein clued up and up to date with the tax laws..etc. Its bound to be more of a shock to someone who had burried their head in the sand and didnt worry about such things than someone who was up to date with the rules and was slightly worried about it.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> If we planned our lives on the basis that this or that might or might not happen, what kind of life would that be?
> 
> Do you really plan every aspect of your life on how much tax you or your descendants might have to pay? I'm grateful my son doesn't expect me to choose my place of residence according to how much IHT he might have to pay.
> 
> Many of your posts cast needless gloom and doom over such things as IBI, Modelo 720, IHT and so on. You might enjoy life here more if you put worries about such things aside.


Sandraw seems to think she would not have to pay IHT-I am merely querying her supposition.Is that ok?
You've already said you have no worries in the IHT dept. Some of us DO have to think of this, especially as there are no regional allowances in Murcia, wheres previously it was generous.
I know my children could not afford the IHT if we both died, and I would have to use my savings in order to accept the inheritance if my husband died.Many are now in this position.Murcia will suffer, as many will not move here as they had planned, or will spend less than 6 months here, therefore not spending as much as they would have, and some will live here full time, but declare themselves non resident, and live under the radar, again depriving Murcia of revenue. 
I am certainly not alone in my view of the 720, and yes, there is a lot which could be done to make the IBI system more workable and therefore more advantageous to the councils.
Plenty of Spanish people think likewise-they've told me so!
All this does not mean that I don't enjoy my life! I just don't accept that I have to roll my eyes and say "That's Spain for you!"


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Sandraw seems to think she would not have to pay IHT-I am merely querying her supposition.Is that ok?
> You've already said you have no worries in the IHT dept. Some of us DO have to think of this, especially as there are no regional allowances in Murcia, wheres previously it was generous.
> I know my children could not afford the IHT if we both died, and I would have to use my savings in order to accept the inheritance if my husband died.Many are now in this position.Murcia will suffer, as many will not move here as they had planned, or will spend less than 6 months here, therefore not spending as much as they would have, and some will live here full time, but declare themselves non resident, and live under the radar, again depriving Murcia of revenue.
> I am certainly not alone in my view of the 720, and yes, there is a lot which could be done to make the IBI system more workable and therefore more advantageous to the councils.
> ...


I planned thoroughly before leaving Prague for Spain..mainly because I didn't plan much at all before leaving the UK for Prague. That was a costly mistake and it taught me a lesson.
But living in another country before coming to Spain taught me that you must expect the unexpected. 
Compared to rules and bureaucracy in the Czech Republic, Spain is very laid- back. I don't know how much involvement you have with Spanish officialdom of various kinds but I have quite a lot because of the various groups I'm involved with.
In my experience rules are for bending, for sliding around sideways. Relationships, knowing who to approach, these are very important here.
Of course not every problem can be solved informally..but very many can.

It was summed up for me by someone on this Forum who once asked: 'To whom do I complain about people smoking in a cafe? To the cashier sitting at her desk beneath a No fumar sign with a cigarette in her hand and a full ashtray in front of her??


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> the child will be able to go to state school even if her father isn't resident - though the school will probably want something to say that the grandparents are the resident guardians
> 
> there is no legal requirement for a child nor its parents to be registered (nor even legal) residents in order to attend state school - they just have to be on the padrón


Xab, surely the father and daughter will have to register as resident because they are living in Spain. And the father should be paying tax in Spain, because his centre of interest is there.


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Sandraw seems to think she would not have to pay IHT-I am merely querying her supposition.Is that ok?
> You've already said you have no worries in the IHT dept. Some of us DO have to think of this, especially as there are no regional allowances in Murcia, wheres previously it was generous.
> I know my children could not afford the IHT if we both died, and I would have to use my savings in order to accept the inheritance if my husband died.Many are now in this position.Murcia will suffer, as many will not move here as they had planned, or will spend less than 6 months here, therefore not spending as much as they would have, and some will live here full time, but declare themselves non resident, and live under the radar, again depriving Murcia of revenue.
> I am certainly not alone in my view of the 720, and yes, there is a lot which could be done to make the IBI system more workable and therefore more advantageous to the councils.
> ...


Thanks. I know I have to pay IHT if my husband is gone. 
But you cannot expect everything is perfect. My husband and I can make more than 45000 pounds in China every year but we are here without jobs now. However we got ill and we were not happy in China due to the pollution and it is crowded.

The best thing is to spend all the money and owe bank a lot of money before we die.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks. I know I have to pay IHT if my husband is gone.
> But you cannot expect everything is perfect. My husband and I can make more than 45000 pounds in China every year but we are here without jobs now. However we got ill and we were not happy in China due to the pollution and it is crowded.
> 
> The best thing is to spend all the money and owe bank a lot of money before we die.


Alternatively give it all to meeeeeeeeeeee!
PW c/o The forum, Spain

Sorry, have been in the sun all day. It seems to have turned my head


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks. I know I have to pay IHT if my husband is gone.
> But you cannot expect everything is perfect. My husband and I can make more than 45000 pounds in China every year but we are here without jobs now. However we got ill and we were not happy in China due to the pollution and it is crowded.
> 
> The best thing is to spend all the money and owe bank a lot of money before we die.


Now that's an ambition I thoroughly approve of!

We should all do the same, serve the b******s right for what they've done to us.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks. I know I have to pay IHT if my husband is gone.
> But you cannot expect everything is perfect. My husband and I can make more than 45000 pounds in China every year but we are here without jobs now. However we got ill and we were not happy in China due to the pollution and it is crowded.
> 
> The best thing is to spend all the money and owe bank a lot of money before we die.


Yes, but You may live to be 100!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Xab, surely the father and daughter will have to register as resident because they are living in Spain. And the father should be paying tax in Spain, because his centre of interest is there.


yes of course the child would have to be registered as resident & the father would be tax resident since he is supporting the child financially

however - it is entirely possible to be tax resident & never have to register as resident because they are two separate & entirely different things - in the father's case he would be tax resident even if he never visited - so of course would never have to register since he wouldn't be here 90 days at a time 

but my point was that being a registered resident isn't a requirement for a child being in state school - even illegal immigrants with no papers can register on the padrón & send their children to state school


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes of course the child would have to be registered as resident & the father would be tax resident since he is supporting the child financially
> 
> however - it is entirely possible to be tax resident & never have to register as resident because they are two separate & entirely different things - in the father's case he would be tax resident even if he never visited - so of course would never have to register since he wouldn't be here 90 days at a time
> 
> but my point was that being a registered resident isn't a requirement for a child being in state school - even illegal immigrants with no papers can register on the padrón & send their children to state school


As far as I understand the OP, the father will be *living* in Spain with his child, and returning to UK for work. If so he would have to register as resident, surely, and we're trying to answer the OP's question about everything they need to know and do. 

Not relevant to above, but it's quite odd really isn't it that any child can go to school just by registering on the padron. I thought the advice used to be that one had to register as resident to access things like schooll?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> As far as I understand the OP, the father will be *living* in Spain with his child, and returning to UK for work. If so he would have to register as resident, surely, and we're trying to answer the OP's question about everything they need to know and do.
> 
> Not relevant to above, but it's quite odd really isn't it that any child can go to school just by registering on the padron. I thought the advice used to be that one had to register as resident to access things like schooll?


yes of course he should register here if he is living here - but if he's going back & forth for work he might not actually clock up enough consecutive days to make it a requirement


& I agree that it seems odd that you don't have to be a registered resident for school - but that's the law & there are a lot of (non-EU) people here awaiting the approval of their residency applications - the kids are allowed to go to school


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes of course he should register here if he is living here - but if he's going back & forth for work he might not actually clock up enough consecutive days to make it a requirement
> 
> 
> & I agree that it seems odd that you don't have to be a registered resident for school - but that's the law & there are a lot of (non-EU) people here awaiting the approval of their residency applications - the kids are allowed to go to school


We had to show our residencia, altho it was attached to our NIE, it was the residencia they asked for when Ruby went to state school - that was in Alhaurin de la Torre. 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandraw719 said:


> Thanks. I know I have to pay IHT if my husband is gone.
> But you cannot expect everything is perfect. My husband and I can make more than 45000 pounds in China every year but we are here without jobs now. However we got ill and we were not happy in China due to the pollution and it is crowded.
> 
> The best thing is to spend all the money and owe bank a lot of money before we die.


Sandra, you are a woman after my own heart, as the saying goes!!

I think you are a very balanced, happy person with the right view of life.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We had to show our residencia, altho it was attached to our NIE, it was the residencia they asked for when Ruby went to state school - that was in Alhaurin de la Torre.
> 
> Jo xxx


yes, and a lot of schools will ask for it - but legally they can't insist upon seeing it

nor a NIE in fact - all that is required is that you are on the padrón


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Sandra, you are a woman after my own heart, as the saying goes!!
> 
> I think you are a very balanced, happy person with the right view of life.


It must be soemthing to do wth the name!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> It must be soemthing to do wth the name!


Well, my Sandra enjoys life in a quiet sort of way, is very sensible, very down- to- earth, very well- balanced...very Scottish!!


----------

